# Wabi Classic and Surly Steamroller



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

I currently ride and love my Steamroller. I've had it for years and it's been a good bike. I've been casually reading on these forums and came upon Wabi bikes. Looks like the reviews are great and I like Richard's take on his frame design. Looking at the Classic, I think this frame would fit my riding style better than the Surly. I do no track riding (none in the area and if they were to build one, I'd get a separate track bike), and while the Surly has a more relaxed geo compared to other fixed gear frames, it's not what you'd call "relaxed". (though I've done centuries on it). I also do no tricks (getting too old for that now).

I've always thought that my 56cm Steamroller was just a TOUCH too long in the TT (568mm). I think the 55cm Wabi would fit me better. Plus, I think the road geo would fit my riding style better as well. What do you think? Should I make the switch? By the way, I can only have one other fixed gear bike. The garage is already packed with other bikes (mostly mountain bikes). I can't get away with another bike hanging there, which the wife will definitely notice, unless maybe if I paint it to match the walls of the garage.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm very pleased with my Classic but have not ridden the Surly so I can give any advise on how they compare. Just a couple of things to think about. I believe the 55 Classic is measured from the center of the BB to the center of the top tube so it's really a little bigger then the 55 would have you believe. There is a Lightning LE in the works - light TIG welded steel frame that might be worth checking out.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, axlenut. I'm actually only concerned about the ETT and not so much the standover. The ETT on the classic is 18mm shorter, which would be almost ideal for me, since I currently ride with an 80mm stem.

I did see the Lightning LE. Nice, but too much cash for me, though.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

It looks like the seat tubes on the two are going to be pretty close. The Steamroller is 560mm center to top and the Classic is 550mm what looks like center to center. The top tubes have an 18mm difference as you noted, with the Classic being the shorter of the two. The Classic is also .5 degrees more relaxed over the Steamroller. Sounds like the Classic is in your favor. The Steamroller is a very well regarded bike, but I have also read alot of good things about the Wabi bikes. The Wabi will be a lighter bike so that is a plus too. I have read that the wheelset that comes on the Classic are very nice - relatively light (1750g) and lively.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

The Steamroller is a very nice stead indeed, and I would try a shorter stem before I threw in the towel on her. Also it fits a very wide range of tire sizes which is nice for winter riding. 

Also I would say a Steamroller picture is in order.

just my 2¢, and the ¢ aint worth much these days.....


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

I believe the OP mentioned that he is using an 80 mm stem now on the SR. To get the 18mm difference he desires, he would need to go down to a 55-ish mm stem. That might be too short of a stem?


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks bone and trower. Just to clarify, I like the fit with the 80mm stem. What I don't like is how twitchy it is now (which already had a pretty steep HA to begin with). If I went with the Classic, I'd throw a 100mm stem on it to achieve basically the same length. Big change would be smoother handling (theoretically). What I might do is order it, then just switch over the components and see how it feels before selling the Steamroller.

Sorry, no pics of the Steamroller. I should take some one of these days...


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

i own a steamroller & 1 of my riding buddies has a wabi classic so i have ridden them both (even tho his is not my size). 

if i don't watch myself this can turn into a tl;dr response so i will try to keep it brief...

@2:01 in your op you mentioned that you can have only 1 other fg bike, does that mean 1 more in addition to your sr or 1 in total? i am not a big believer in the n+1 theory of bike ownership but the ride is so different between the two, wabi is so much more roadish(?) that it is worth having both if you don't have to get rid of your steamroller to buy the wabi.

do you ever use bigger tires on your 'roller? cuz if you do, wabi is not for you. the clearance is so small that i wonder if larger 25c tires will fit on it. 

i do have another more relaxed geo fg bike that i use for eating up big miles (it has a wabi wheelset on it - they are fantastic) so my steamroller sees duty as a neighborhood cruiser, commuter, urban assault bike, & even as a mtb. you cannot get that kind of versatility from the wabi. however...if i did not have my other bike already, a wabi classic would be at the top of my list of things to buy.

have fun & good luck...


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I meant that I can only have one fg.

I only use my Steamroller for long road rides. I'm more of a mtber, so for short rides, my ss mtb comes out. I think you just reaffirmed that the Wabi is a better fit for me. 

Also, Wabi redesigned their frames to fit up to 32's now. The older versions didn't have much clearance, though.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds like you've made up your mind

Give it a try and sell the one you don't like!


----------



## bb1mina (Jul 21, 2010)

@2:01

you don't have to paint the bike to match your wall 

just make sure all your bikes are the same color

;-)


----------

